# Brush of choice?



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, I would like to know your brush of choice. I need something for Rondo that is better than what I use for Brownie and Duke. Rondo's hair is longer and thicker than Duke's and Brownie's. He was in cooler climates until recently, so his coat is thicker than it would be if he would have been in this area for the last year. 

Currently, I have a Furminator and absolutely love it. The Rondo size one is currently way out of my price range. It will be a couple of more months before I can get it. I have been using Duke and Brownie's Furminator for about 40 minutes of brushing every night over the last 2 1/2 days and I feel like I'm not making any headway. 

We got Rondo on Sunday night. He was on a cheap Iams diet and not brushed/groomed regularly. He has had two baths so far and clumps of shedding hair have come out at that time. From brushing, I've filled nearly three grocery bags with his hair. His coat does look a lot better, but it still needs work.

He loves being brushed, but I would like to get something relatively cheap that works almost as well as the Furminator.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DukeGSD said:


> He loves being brushed, but I would like to get something relatively cheap that works almost as well as the Furminator.


A firm slicker brush and an undercoat rake will help get a lot of that dead coat out.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Freestep- I've always wondered- is a furminator considered an undercoat rake? If not, I'm not sure I know what an undercoat rake is. I definitely don't know what a slicker brush is.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wildo said:


> Freestep- I've always wondered- is a furminator considered an undercoat rake? If not, I'm not sure I know what an undercoat rake is. I definitely don't know what a slicker brush is.


I wouldn't consider a Furminator a "rake", it's closer to a stripping comb in function than anything else. A slicker brush has bent wire pins in a rectangular, curved plastic back. Here's an example.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a red slicker brush that's made in Germany. I barely use the furminator- usually use it on the cat.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah! Ok, thanks! I typically use the furminator when she's blowing her coat. Once I have the majority of her undercoat out (in the summer) then I typically use a slicker brush on her.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage doesn't have a lot of coat. I use a pin brush and an undercoat rake mostly. I do have a slicker brush but don't use it often.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the zoom groom and a fine toothed comb. Jax hates the furminator and slicker brush.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use an under coat coat and a pin brush.
i comb with the under coat first. i comb him in all directions.
then i smooth him out with the pin brush. i use the pin
brush on his legs, his head and under him. i brush
him 3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so a slicker brush and a pin brush is the samething?? the brush pictured is what i call a pin brush.



Freestep said:


> I wouldn't consider a Furminator a "rake", it's closer to a stripping comb in function than anything else. A slicker brush has bent wire pins in a rectangular, curved plastic back. Here's an example.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> so a slicker brush and a pin brush is the samething?? the brush pictured is what i call a pin brush.


A pin brush has longer, straight pins. Wouldn't do much for a GSD coat, IMO. They are mainly for long- or drop-coated dogs, they are gentler on the coat and do not break hair. A pin brush will help detangle mats, while a slicker brush tends to pull them out.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have no problems using a pin brush and can get one to three brushful of soft hair when I use it but she does not have a lot of coat . It is my tool for daily brushing and she enjoys it the most. I think she likes the massage feeling. I use the slicker brush on my long haired cat and the zoom groom on my short haired cat.

I also use an undercoat rake, and a shedding blade. Have a zoom groom, but I find it takes off too much of the courser hairs. The shedding blade gets the most undercoat fur. When I use it on a windy day it looks like it is snowing fur.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My pin brush is great on Jazz because he has a plush coat. I just bought the Zoom Groom and I love that one too. It tickles Bunny so her hind leg makes circles which is funny and it works awesome when I bathe them. Jazz normally hates being bathed and he actually sat down in the tub and let me massage the shampoo in with the Zoom Groom last week.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

For me I find I get great results with just the slicker brush alone. Nero is rather long coated, so he has the giant sized slickers, we have gotten through a few of them over the years.!


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

I swear by this brush! Top Paw&#153 Shedding Rakes - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

It is so cheap and it works amazing on Nova's plush coat.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Top Paw&#153 Shedding Blade - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

The shedding blade will remove an unbelievable amount of hair in just a couple of minutes. Outdoor use only, and if it's windy wear a helmet. If you don't, it will be in your mouth, eyes, etc. Follow up with a brush for a total 5 minute groom


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a shedding blade and an undercoat rake. Need both of them, they both brush different hairs it seems.


----------

